
All Highly Intelligent People Share This Trait, According to Steve Jobs - mmhsieh
https://www.inc.com/jessica-stillman/this-is-number-1-sign-of-high-intelligence-according-to-steve-jobs.html
======
raxxorrax
Emperors New Clothes predicts conversations like this:

"What is your favorite color?"

"Blue in the morning with increments of 25nm every hour."

